# SUMMER SPECIES COMP 2010 - WINNERS ANNOUNCED



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

OK, so this comp was a bit of fun last year, so the AKFF Summer Species Challenge is back for 2010!!

This year we will be accepting entries from members who can catch the following species at the minimum size or above.

KINGFISH - minimum size accepted will be 75cm
BREAM (All species) - minimum size accepted will be 36cm
AUSTRALIAN BASS - minimum size accepted will be 40cm
FLATHEAD - minimum size accepted will be 65cm 
WHITING - minimum size accepted will be 36cm
MACKERAL/TUNA/OTHER PELAGIC - minimum size 80cm
OTHER FRESHWATER SPECIES - minimum size 60cm

Comp runs from December 1 2009 until 31 March 2010. Prizes will be awarded to the best/biggest fish in each category at the end of the comp period. Random prizes will also be awarded in each category with everyone who's entered in with a chance to win something. As long as you've entered something bigger than the minimum size, you're in with a chance of picking up a goody!.

Please enter a picture of the fish in the relevant 2010 Summer Species threads (which i'll set up shortly). Fish entered must be bigger than the minimum size and must be kayak caught and ideally must be photographed with measurement clearly shown. As with the fishing comp, Date/time/location of capture, type of kayak and details of tackle used etc should also be added. Ideally you'll also include a link to your trip report which can be placed in the normal area of the site.

NOTE - ENTRIES INTO THIS COMPETITION ARE RESTRICTED TO FULL AKFF MEMBERS WITH A MINIMUM OF 50 POSTS and 3 MONTHS MEMBERSHIP.

We've included a range of fish which hopefully will allow the MAJORITY of AKFF members a chance to target at least one or more species, and we're also aware that not everyone lives in an area where these fish are readily available..Sorry, can't do much about that! This is a fun comp, and hopefully we'll see some good size fish come on board over the summer months...

Judges decison is final, have fun and go get em...


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

SUMMER COMP STARTS TODAY!!!

Go catch a big one!


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

Strewth, I'll have to have a go at the Bass, all the others would just about take my PB's to get an entry in!


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Davey, can you put some sort of restriction that says the kingfish comp can't be won in the first week, cause that put a real downer on it last year :lol:


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

if someone catches a thumper in week 1 then your mission is to catch a bigger one by week 16... 8)


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

BUMP...

Just a reminder that the SUMMER SPECIES COMP entries finish at the end of March. Get your entries in!


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

WINNERS ANNOUNCED!!

Congratulations to all winners and those who submitted entries. Entries were down on last year, but the quality of fish was probably better!

*Kingfish*
1st - Keza 90cm Kingy
2nd - SBD 84cm Kingy
(only 2 entries received)

*Bream*
1st - OldDood 48cm Bream
2nd - Solatree 45cm Bream

*Bluewater*
1st - SpottyMac 1.6metre, 25kg Wahoo
2nd - Yaknoob 1.2 metre 24.5kg GT
3rd - Decay 1.48m 22kg Barracouta

*Bass* (Only 2 entries received!)
1st - Nick Toozoff 43cm
2nd - Clarkey 42cm

*Flathead *- NO ENTRIES RECEIVED., WTF?

*Whiting*
1st - Kanganoe 52cm
2nd - Fisher 46cm
*
Freshwater* (only 2 entries received...)
1st - Dougout 107cm Barramundi
2nd - Greenhornet 63cm Murray Cod

*Random Winners*
Lapse
Dishley
TopGunPete

All winners please pm me with your address details and I'll send out a prize.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

bump. Still waiting on all winners details (name/postal address). So far I have only received 2...

just to clarify - all names mentioned (1st, 2nd, 3rd and randoms) get a prize.

If you want a prize - I need your details. thankyouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

does this need a "Bump" Mr. G ?


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

yep....still waitiing on 5 or 6 names/addresses....

no details, no goodies!


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

Davey G said:


> yep....still waitiing on 5 or 6 names/addresses....
> 
> no details, no goodies!


I have sent you my details. Wheres the goodies?


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

OldDood said:


> I have sent you my details. Wheres the goodies?


Be patient my friend - it takes time to organise shipping a Maserati with roof racks !


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

solatree said:


> OldDood said:
> 
> 
> > I have sent you my details. Wheres the goodies?
> ...


But I have already cleaned out a spot in the shed for it!


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

OldDood said:


> But I have already cleaned out a spot in the shed for it!


A quick dust every day will ward off the entropy ! ;-)


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

Hmmm "Entropy "? Your river truly runs deep grasshopper!


----------

